# How do you handle it when your toddler stays up way too late?



## Chele (Nov 24, 2004)

HELP!! My ds..17 months old has been staying up too late at night. We try everything to settle him down, including turning off all the lights except a dim one in the bathroom, we rock with him, bounce with him. I have tried getting him into a routine...we read, brush teeth etc.. but lately he just seems like he is fighting it. I know I can't force him to go to sleep, I can't force him to be still, but I find myself getting angry as it gets later and later. I have even tried getting him up early in the morning. I get short tempered when he just won't go to sleep, and than I feel guilty for being snappy with him. OH...what to do?? What do you guys do when your little one just won't go to bed? Do you just let them stay up until they finally crash? Last night we were up until 11:30, which is too late even for me to stay up. This has got to change. Any ideas? I know his nap schedule plays a role too. Usually he naps around noon, yesterday he wouldn't nap until almost 4....I think that was mainly the problem. However, sometimes it just doesn't seem to matter when he naps. Why do kids fight going to sleep?


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

wish i had some hints. my 26 month old is staying up till midnight or 1 - usually because he naps late despite my efforts to keep him from napping, sometimes it's impossible because i'm in the car driving my older ones around to activities. sometimes he just falls asleep sitting up for naps! it's frustrating for sure.







:

well, what i usually do is, and i know it sounds weird, housework if i'm not too tired, gets rid of the anger, go on the internet (boring sometimes but at least it keeps me up and AWAKE). i remember going through this with a couple of my older kids so i know it will pass and they grow so quickly.

wish i could be of more help!
mandi


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

If she has not had a nap, I have no problem getting my dd to bed at 8, but if she has had a nap, I move her bedtime back. She has to be awake at least 4 hours, or bedtime is sheer agony. Once I have started the bedtime routine, I am very "strict". We have bath, get in pajamas, brush teeth, 30 minutes of story time, and then lights out. I lie with her until she is asleep. She is only allowed to to get up to pee, or if she wants a sippy refill, she can come in the kitchen with me while I get it for her. I close my eyes and I only engage the most minimal conversation, and I keep my voice very soft. Basically, I bore her to sleep. Sometimes she falls asleep quickly, and sometimes, she flops around for up to an hour. Sometimes she screams when I turn off the light but I just say very calmly, "Shh, it's time for night-night" or something like that and I rub her back until she calms down. Sometimes I actually fall asleep before she does. My dh has come to bed and found me sound asleep and dd with her eyes wide open!

I just feel that, although I can't make her sleep, it's important that she rest. I also don't allow her to get up before 6 unless she has to pee. I'm not harsh or mean about it, or anything, I just don't let her.

Why do they fight going to sleep? I don't know. It's hard to relate to when that's all you want to do!


----------



## Vito's Mommy (Jan 19, 2005)

Woo! I remember those days. Frustrating as H-E double hockey stix. I stopped the late afternoon naps first off. Then I decided that I would just go with the flow. When we layed down together for bed I told ds about the next days events and that the sooner he went to sleep the sooner they would happen. Don't build it up too much though or he'll get all excited and never go to sleep.







(learned that the hard way) He's 3 now and we like to get him in bed by 9. At 8 we tell him it's quiet time. I figured if we calmed down from the day 1/2 hr or so before bed it wouldn't be so hard for him to fall asleep. Works pretty well. Good Luck!


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

My 2 year old stays up late, but we are night owls so I am ok with this.

I suggest waking him up earlier by 15-20 minutes every morning to readjust the clock.

Also, naps too late create a problem for us.

Good luck. We went to bed at 10:30--a record early for us--and he woke back up at 2. and here we are at 4 still up! :LOL


----------



## meco (Mar 1, 2004)

And skipping the afternoon nap does what happened today-BEWARE OF THIS! My son still needs a nap at 2...and if he skips it, he takes it at bedtime and wakes up in the middle of the night.


----------

